# 320 question



## MIJeepsguy (Mar 26, 2021)

I was cleaning a 320 yesterday and while reinstalling the take down lever, the take down safety lever spring began making what I can only describe as a squeaking noise when I turn the take down lever. I have disassembled and reassembled a lot of guns and this is something I have never heard before. Is this something I should sent the gun back to sig for since it is still under warranty or is it something that is common and I am being overly cautious. The gun function checked fine.

Thanks for the help


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MIJeepsguy said:


> I was cleaning a 320 yesterday and while reinstalling the take down lever, the take down safety lever spring began making what I can only describe as a squeaking noise when I turn the take down lever. I have disassembled and reassembled a lot of guns and this is something I have never heard before. Is this something I should sent the gun back to sig for since it is still under warranty or is it something that is common and I am being overly cautious. The gun function checked fine.
> 
> Thanks for the help


There is no takedown safety lever spring. Just a small neoprene "O" ring on the lever itself. That's probably where the squeaking noise is coming from as it rubs against the inside of the polymer frame module. Sometimes it feels like it wants to spring back as you turn it. Usually it's pretty stiff and will loosen up the more you take down the gun. You can put a little oil or better yet some gun grease around the "O" ring that should stop the squeaking. It's not something where you'd have to send the gun back.


----------



## MIJeepsguy (Mar 26, 2021)

desertman said:


> There is no takedown safety lever spring. Just a small neoprene "O" ring on the lever itself. That's probably where the squeaking noise is coming from as it rubs against the inside of the polymer frame module. Sometimes it feels like it wants to spring back as you turn it. Usually it's pretty stiff and will loosen up the more you take down the gun. You can put a little oil or better yet some gun grease around the "O" ring that should stop the squeaking. It's not something where you'd have to send the gun back.


The take down safety lever spring sits in a small slot in the sear group behind the take down safety lever.


----------



## MIJeepsguy (Mar 26, 2021)

desertman said:


> There is no takedown safety lever spring. Just a small neoprene "O" ring on the lever itself. That's probably where the squeaking noise is coming from as it rubs against the inside of the polymer frame module. Sometimes it feels like it wants to spring back as you turn it. Usually it's pretty stiff and will loosen up the more you take down the gun. You can put a little oil or better yet some gun grease around the "O" ring that should stop the squeaking. It's not something where you'd have to send the gun back.


The take down safety lever spring sits in a small slot in the sear group behind the take down safety lever. It is part


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MIJeepsguy said:


> The take down safety lever spring sits in a small slot in the sear group behind the take down safety lever. It is part


Oh yeah, I know the spring that you're talking about. Sorry about that, I was thinking about the takedown lever itself. But I doubt that spring would make a squeaking noise? That sounds to me like neoprene rubbing against polymer? I have three P320's and have taken the fire control units (FCU) apart before to change the triggers and polish the sears. Of course you can always take the FCU out and see if the spring is seated properly or rubbing against anything.


----------

